# Looking for an algae eater for sorority tank



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon sorority tank with 5 female bettas in it. They are all happy and healthy and not overly agressive. We recently moved and our new house gets much more sunlight, so now I am having troubles with algae growing. Which type of algae eater would be best for my tank? Would otos or corys work?


----------



## TCas0318 (Jul 1, 2014)

Corys aren't algae eaters (they're bottom feeders) so they wouldn't be much help with your algae situation. Otos would be a better choice but only for an established tank. They can be difficult to care for in my experience and I think 10 gallons is too small for them. IMO a nerite snail would be your best option.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't think id put anything else in a ten gallon..maybe a nitrate snail or some shrimp.....but no more fish, id say your plenty stocked now, just my opinion tho!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

A nerite snail. Otos will not switch over to prepared foods once the natural algae is gone so in most cases they are not good for the long-term in that sized aquarium. They also need to be in groups as they are shoaling fish. As said, cories don't eat algae. You could also look into rubberlip plecos but IMO they get too large and messy for a 10.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Amano shrimp, water changes, live plants, and excel. IME best algae control. As stated already, cories arent an algae eater, and otos are. But need a big planted tank, to house their needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

My glass is spotless and all I have for algae eaters are 2 nerite snails, 1 apple snail and a rabbit snail. So I would recommend snails over more fish!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well if it is on decor, plants, ect than snails are to heavy. If it is just on glass than a snail would work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

